# What's different about your spouse after reconsilation?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband seems to not be able to make decisions or stick with his decisions. It's about anything. Currently he's flipping back and forth on whether I'm going to fly to visit him for our anniversary in August.

Anyone else notice thier spouse has a much harder time making decisions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Nothing that's the problem... lol


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> My husband seems to not be able to make decisions or stick with his decisions. It's about anything. Currently he's flipping back and forth on whether I'm going to fly to visit him for our anniversary in August.
> 
> Anyone else notice thier spouse has a much harder time making decisions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First: No, my husband doesn't have a harder time making decisions. Then again, he's been dealing with depression and other psych problems so the decision making has been off anyway!

Second: Why would you NOT go to him or he come to you for your anniversary??? Unless it is a security risk, there should be NO issue in this... well, money may prevent it for some people, but otherwise, non issue. You go to him or he comes to you. Either way, why would you NOT be together on your anniversary if either of you is able to get work time off? Sorry, I am not up to speed on your whole story.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> First: No, my husband doesn't have a harder time making decisions. Then again, he's been dealing with depression and other psych problems so the decision making has been off anyway!
> 
> Second: Why would you NOT go to him or he come to you for your anniversary??? Unless it is a security risk, there should be NO issue in this... well, money may prevent it for some people, but otherwise, non issue. You go to him or he comes to you. Either way, why would you NOT be together on your anniversary if either of you is able to get work time off? Sorry, I am not up to speed on your whole story.


It is planned that I fly to him for our anniversary, but he is worried about being able to afford it. Also he was worried that he would have to take time off work for me to be out there. I told him "why would he have to take time off?" I would just be there when he gets off from work just like when he is working where we live. 

So it is planned that I will go to him. Now though there is a new thing that just came up. He may most likely has to go to maryland for 2 weeks starting around the time of our anniversary. A very large company has been reviewing him for a while and he finally got a official call today. he is going to ask if I can come with him.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My fWW is a blonde so I'm used to flip-itty-flop disicions. But the one thing I noticed different about my fWW is after going to bed,when I wake up in the middle of the night she is now home!

And go see your man.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

money smoney, and enless the interviews are in the middle of the night nothing is better then having your chick waiting in a hotel room after a stressful day.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

the guy said:


> money smoney, and enless the interviews are in the middle of the night nothing is better then having your chick waiting in a hotel room after a stressful day.


I agree, the trip was already planned, which means the money has been spoken for, specifically for the trip. Go.

And the guy.... I really hope you weren't insinuating that we blondes are all vacillating air heads....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope. 

My husband's differences are that he smiles more, laughs more, hangs out more, touches me more. Good stuff.

Being indecisive means he's insecure and/or doesn't want to do it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Nope.
> 
> My husband's differences are that he smiles more, laughs more, hangs out more, touches me more. Good stuff.
> 
> Being indecisive means he's insecure and/or doesn't want to do it.


:iagree: Hubby and I are more openly affectionate and actually do talk more.


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

:iagree:


My husband is also a better, more loving man now too.

I'm not sure what indecision has to do with reconciliation. 

Not wanting you to come out for your Anniversary seems puzzling and I'd ask him what's up.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby is also much happier. He jokes around more, talks more, is just more animated. He's more THERE.

I actually haven't noticed anything negative.

Is it just this one decision he's waffling on?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Zanna said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> My husband is also a better, more loving man now too.
> ...


Hes been back and forth about our anniversary because it intells spending money. He is working out of state because hes been laid off for 6 months and we just lost our house. We were really leaning towards me checking on flights from Denver to Phoenix....but now it seems that is totally off. He got a call from a very large company that he has been working to get hired on with forever. They want to fly him out to thier main head quarters during the week of our anniversary for official interview and hiring process. He said today that he called and left a message about his wife being able to come with him, but he said he didn't say its our anniversary. I feel that since he left that part out, they will not see why his wife needs to come with him.


----------

